# Black shrimp with yellow stripe on back??????



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

I ordered some cherry shrimp a little while ago and they seem to be doing OK although I've only seen a couple that actually look red. Today I noticed a black shrimp with a yellow stripe on it's back, bigger than the cherries. What the heck is this? I've tried to look up the different species but can't find anything that looks like this.

Does anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

Pictures always help


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes we need pics. Maybe a ninja shrimp or N. palmata?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sorry my camera suffered a mishap hoping to get a new one for Christmas, I realise it's difficult to identify from my description but I'm wondering if he will cause a problem with the other shrimp since he's about twice as big? There were some small shrimp/babies in the ones I bought but I'm amazed that he's so much different.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds a little like a bamboo shrimp


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Does sound like a bamboo, they have the racing stripe down the back.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Does it look anything like these: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/156723-black-shrimp.html#post1619992. In which case it's a color morph of RCS


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Does it look anything like these: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/156723-black-shrimp.html#post1619992. In which case it's a color morph of RCS


Yes it does. It looks like the one in the bag they are calling the black cherry shrimp. I was reading the other comments and they suggest keeping this one away from the other cherries or it will take away from the red cherry color if it breeds.
Oh crikey I have to catch the little twerp.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I dunno. You could leave him in there. Breed some nice black cherries. And then sell some to me !


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

I would happily give him/her to you if I knew how to ship and if I could find him now. I've been poking around in the jungle of moss and can't find him anywhere although I only saw him for the first time a few days ago, I'm sure he'll come out for another stroll one of these days.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL! I would work on breeding that one and cull the regular cherries.


----------

